# Triban 3! Woo!



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

I was just on the phone to Decathlon, they've told me that the Tribans come in more sizes than I thought. They come in 51s and 54s and they've said that it's fine if I come down and try the sizes in the store. They told me that I can try the Triban 5 as well as the frame's are identical and that it would feel the same as the 3. 

My dad's also told me that if I want the Triban, I can get the £300 and buy it tonight! Woo!

I'll post an update later on (possibly with pictures? ) letting you know how it goes!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (13 Aug 2012)

Nice one


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Bout bleedin time


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2012)

enjoy it


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

roadrash said:


> enjoy it


 
See if I can find one that fits first! I've got a feeling that the 51 will be too small and that the 54 will be too big.


----------



## lordloveaduck (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bout bleedin time


+1


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2012)

if the 54 is too big you will grow into it,in the meantime ,lower seat and shorter stem ,sure there must be a compromise


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

roadrash said:


> if the 54 is too big you will grow into it,in the meantime ,lower seat and shorter stem ,sure there must be a compromise


 
Wouldn't a longer stem be a better idea?


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2012)

well ask em at decathlon , thats what your going for,. to get a bike that fits as best as possible , heard good reports. im sure they will be able to help if you ask


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

roadrash said:


> well ask em at decathlon , thats what your going for,. to get a bike that fits as best as possible , heard good reports. im sure they will be able to help if you ask


 
They're gonna let me try it out and possibly give it a ride around the shop. We'll see what happens


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Aug 2012)

Good luck with your new bike, I have the T5, the 3 & 5 are great bikes and compare very well with bikes costing much more.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

Thats great news, going to be flying past us on the next ride


----------



## lordloveaduck (13 Aug 2012)

I'm a 5ft 7 girl and i ride a 53 Cube, sometimes it's not a case of growing into it.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

How old is the OP - perhaps he does have some growing to do


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> How old is the OP - perhaps he does have some growing to do


 
14 - 5'5, definitely got a bit to grow


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

Indeed, young not a midget then  Buy the bigger bike if you are in between and add a shorter stem for now?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I was very surprised at that - the frames and geometry look different, although they're both aluminium. I shall look more closely next time I go!


 
I think that's what he said anyway. I think he said that if they didn't have a size of the Triban 3 that I wanted to try, I could try the Triban 5 as the frame's the same and there's no difference


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> Indeed, young not a midget then  Buy the bigger bike if you are in between and add a shorter stem for now?


 
I'm confused, wouldn't having a shorter stem mean that you have to stretch more?

Edit: Just realised that the stem points away, not towards you


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

No, it will bring the bars closer surely? I am tired and it's a long while since I did maths at school!!

The stem attaches to the head tube


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Aug 2012)

There are some frame differences between the 3 & 5, the 5 Rear stays are carbon and there is no mudguard clearance on the 5 and no lugs at the rear. 

One thing though the saddle is the same on both and is surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

I thought the Triban 5 was a good bit more expensive also


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

£200, comes with Sora though as opposed to 2300


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> £200, comes with Sora though as opposed to 2300


 
Am i missing something as the website says from £499.99 and the Triban 3 is fom £299.99


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Had Decathlon closed for the evening? Where's the effin bike? We don't want another of "those" threads again do we.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Had Decathlon closed for the evening? Where's the effin bike? We don't want another of "those" threads again do we.


 
He could be out testing it


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

I hope so. I have some work to do tomorrow.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I hope so. I have some work to do tomorrow.


 
 He cant get the triban 3 anyways cause then he will have a better bike than me and i cant have that


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Am i missing something as the website says from £499.99 and the Triban 3 is fom £299.99


 
Yes it's £200 more - that was in your response to your "I thought the Triban 5 was a good bit more expensive also"


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

Where's the farkng Triban already?!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

The Triban is here! I'm just taking some pictures for you guys


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> Yes it's £200 more - that was in your response to your "I thought the Triban 5 was a good bit more expensive also"


 
Ah sorry i thought you meant it was £200 cause most people said it was the same


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2012)

Col, Fubar _et al _- we have a problem .....


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (13 Aug 2012)

14 years old and 5'5" we better watch our language and keep Lisa21 away from him


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

I'll have some more pics up later in an alum, I'm struggling to get the pedals off though 

The bike as standard






Front view





Brakes





Removed the wheel reflectors and lights, added btwin saddlebag










I'll post some proper pics tomorrow, I plan to commute to school with it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

All I can say is holy **** this bike is light and fast!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'll have some more pics up later in an alum, I'm struggling to get the pedals off though


Ideally make sure you are using a proper pedal spanner, they're long for a good reason., and make sure your undoing them the right way, both pedals undo towards th back of the bike.

Last thing, watch your knuckles on the chainring, they hurt 


FYI, just found this that sums it up nicely,

"Beginners who have a problem remembering which way to turn the wrench when removing pedals should remember the saying "back off". No matter what side of the bike you are working on, right or left, you mount your wrench on the top side of the pedal bolt and then turn the wrench toward the back of the bike to remove the pedal ---"back off". Then just remember when replacing the pedal or adding a new pedal to turn the wrench forward to tighten. Make sure you mount the wrench from the top of the pedal or you will be working in the opposite direction. So remember 1) mount the wrench on top of the pedal bolt and 2) "back off"


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ideally make sure you are using a proper pedal spanner, they're long for a good reason., and make sure your undoing them the right way, both pedals undo towards th back of the bike.
> 
> Last thing, watch your knuckles on the chainring, they hurt


 
Don't have a proper spanner, unfortunately. Going to leave the flat pedals on and take off the toe cages and take it down to the bike shop and get them to fit them.


----------



## lb81 (13 Aug 2012)

Nice. You will enjoy the T3. 1500 miles on mine since February! 

Amazing bike for the money. And i prefer the red of T3 to the white T5.

Enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> Nice. You will enjoy the T3. 1500 miles on mine since February!
> 
> Amazing bike for the money. And i prefer the red of T3 to the white T5.
> 
> Enjoy


 
Will do! Loving it already!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Don't have a proper spanner, unfortunately. Going to leave the flat pedals on and take off the toe cages and take it down to the bike shop and get them to fit them.


OK, most of the bikes I've bought have always come with one, I think they are usually 15mm.

You can use a standard spanner, and being new they should come off easily enough.

Whether you do it,or you get the shop to do it make sure to use some copper grease on the new threads, or you'll have a hell of job ever removing them again


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> OK, most of the bikes I've bought have always come with one, I think they are usually 15mm.
> 
> You can use a standard spanner, and being new they should come off easily enough.
> 
> Whether you do it,or you get the shop to do it make sure to use some copper grease on the new threads, or you'll have a hell of job ever removing them again


 
My spanners quite thick and the crank and the frame is quite a slim whole, don't want to scratch/strip anything yet. I can leave it till tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

In case anyone was wondering, it's a 54cm. I tried out the 51 but I felt too cramped.


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Aug 2012)

Nice one, I hope you get a lot of pleasure from it. Awesome value.

Side issue, when I was 14 I got my first "proper" bike as well, a Carlton Continental with 5 speed Benelux gears ​


----------



## sittingbull (13 Aug 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## defy-one (13 Aug 2012)

Congratulations dude from one tribani to another :-)


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Aug 2012)

Defy, thats a thought, I wonder how many on here ride Tribs ?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Congratulations dude from one tribani to another :-)


 
 Just in from a quick 2 and a half mile cycle. I've got to get used to the drops, I like the feel of them but I don't have much braking power when I'm on the hoods. Any idea what to change?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Almost forgot, I picked up a bike tool, some padded gloves (red to match the Triban ) and a tube of energy gel. Yet to try the gel, might try it on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Aug 2012)

Dont change anything, just get used to the bike first, I have no problem with braking from the hoods and you probably wont either after a day or two.

Still Im one to talk, I took my clipless pedals off and fitted pedals with toe clips and have still note chsnged them back yet after 5 months


----------



## stephen.rooke (14 Aug 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Defy, thats a thought, I wonder how many on here ride Tribs ?


+1 worth way more than £300 but dont tell decathlon


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Just in from a quick 2 and a half mile cycle. I've got to get used to the drops, I like the feel of them but I don't have much braking power when I'm on the hoods. Any idea what to change?


 
From what I remember from my limited spell of drop bar cycling, you just learn to anticipate earlier the need to brake!

But you can of course adjust them, if you understand that particular dark art. I don't.

Stu


----------



## sittingbull (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> don't have much braking power when I'm on the hoods.


New rubber blocks on new rims will only improve with use. The rim surface will score and the blocks will become a mirror image. Sometimes I rough up the braking surface of the blocks (not the rims!) with sandpaper if it's a problem.

Braking from the hoods is less efficient, but still preferable IMO to changing hand position when imminent stopping is required.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Aug 2012)

Looking good


----------



## vickster (14 Aug 2012)

Super stuff...one lucky young chap


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Aug 2012)

I just wanted to say what a pleasure it's been reading this thread. I've definitely been caught up in the excitement of Jazloc's new bike. I'll be looking to buy a new bike fairly soon (insurance pending) and the Triban is one I'm seriously considering. It is my fear that between now and then that Decathlon will realise that they could easily get away with charging an extra £50 for the bike.
Nice thread. Feels like xmas.


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> It is my fear that between now and then that Decathlon will realise that they could easily get away with charging an extra £50 for the bike.


 
would still be a bargain, even if the price did go up £50...

Good conclusion - v happy that the young fella didn't end up with one of those BSOs posted in the other thread. A bike you _really can_ use for cycling...


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Almost forgot, I picked up a bike tool, some padded gloves (red to match the Triban ) and a tube of energy gel. Yet to try the gel, might try it on the commute tomorrow.



Did you buy the red padded mitts that say triban on them? Lol i bought those aswell


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Just in from a quick 2 and a half mile cycle. I've got to get used to the drops, I like the feel of them but I don't have much braking power when I'm on the hoods. Any idea what to change?



They will get better as the pads bed in. Don't change anything. I find the triban stops better than the Defy. Will probably change the pads on thr defy at some stage


----------



## Col5632 (14 Aug 2012)

Glad you finally decided on a decent bike and that you are loving it, i'm not jealous at all


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2012)

It's got a rear brake !


----------



## Rasmus (14 Aug 2012)

Looking good, jazloc. Congratulations on the (much needed) upgrade!


----------



## Col5632 (14 Aug 2012)

Scoosh said:


> It's got a rear brake !


 
And Gears


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2012)

Wishing you many happy miles together.


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Aug 2012)

Rasmus said:


> Looking good, jazloc. Congratulations on the (much needed) upgrade!


What has he upgraded from?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2012)

An ?Apollo? MTB, which, when it appeared at a recent CC Ecosse Forum ride, had 'issues' with the rear mech (knackered) and rear brake (none).

Not too hard a bike bike from which to upgrade but Jaz liked it, it stirred his enthusiasm - and he still got round our ride after the chain was shortened so he could ride SS for 40miles.  (never had a rear brake, though )

Good on you, Jaz  and take it easy as you get used to it.


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Aug 2012)

If you ride yours as much as I ride mine then £300 is the bargain of the century. Enjoy!


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2012)

congratulations it looks stunning.. if your using it for school PLEASE make sure it is secure.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Aug 2012)

I saw my first Triban 'in the wild' last night, they look just as lovely up close.


----------



## Lancj1 (14 Aug 2012)

Well done. I have had my Triban 3 for a couple of months and its really nice to ride. What I have done is..

I flipped the stem the other way to make it a bit more upright.
I changed the pedals because I am old fashioned and I just want old fashioned pedals with no fancy clips.
I am thinking of getting 25mm tyres of a higher quality brand, as the Triban is a bit jarring over rough roads (nb - maybe its road bikes that are jarring over rough roads ?)

Be careful with it though - its a cracking looking Bike and others will appreciate that !


----------



## wealthysoup (14 Aug 2012)

Lancj, I changed to a pair of Michelin pro 4s and they seem to be a good bit more comfortable, although still 23. I assume decent wider tyres would make a nice difference


----------



## Rob500 (14 Aug 2012)

Great job Jazloc. Wishing you lots of very happy and safe miles in the saddle.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

The pads will bed in, but stock pads are always naff anyway, even on top spec stuff.

As soon as it rains these pads will wear away very quickly, but are OK while you get used to things.

Swisstop or Kool stop Salmon pads will improve things dramatically


----------



## Nearly there (14 Aug 2012)

Many happy miles look after her


----------



## subaqua (14 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> The pads will bed in, but stock pads are always naff anyway, even on top spec stuff.
> 
> As soon as it rains these pads will wear away very quickly, but are OK while you get used to things.
> 
> Swisstop or Kool stop Salmon pads will improve things dramatically


 
I can agree with all of that. I used shimano pads as my 1st replacement and they are now my emergency back up pads


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

I went to Paddington station to bring home my beat up hybrid - saw not one,but two tribans locked up!!!!
They really do make great low cost commuters


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I saw my first Triban 'in the wild' last night, they look just as lovely up close.


Another one in this area - I thought I was unique! Is this bike becoming a cult? I've never been in a cult before - is there some sort of initiation ritual to undergo?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Aug 2012)

I spoke to the fella, his name was Adrian.


----------



## Primal Scream (14 Aug 2012)

I swore I would never succumb to lycra however I paid a vist to Decathlon today and went the whole hog, shorts, top, socks and gloves, all btwin to go with the bike. My wife will give me dogs abuse when I put it on  I also bought a helmet as I was fed up with comments about not wearing one.

There were quite a few T3's with labels on awaiting collection.


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

Jenkins said:


> Another one in this area - I thought I was unique! Is this bike becoming a cult? I've never been in a cult before - is there some sort of initiation ritual to undergo?



You have to stop-turn around and man hug! Lol


----------



## stephen.rooke (15 Aug 2012)

i saw one the other day aswell. i was sceptical whether a £300 bike could be as good as they say but it is  . goes fast, climbs easily and comfortable ride, no wonder its getting popuar


----------



## Primal Scream (15 Aug 2012)

If Decathlon can sell it for £300 it makes you wonder why others cant make a competitor for it or are the big boys worried about their brands being dragged "downmarket"


----------



## jeynesey (15 Aug 2012)

Are you happy with your triban3 then?!


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2012)

jeynesey said:


> Are you happy with your triban3 then?!


 may i suggest you look at this
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/down-i-go.108588/

for your answer


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

roadrash said:


> may i suggest you look at this
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/down-i-go.108588/
> 
> for your answer


 
Despite that, I am genuinely happy with the bike. It's a massive upgrade from what I used to ride, although the drops took a little getting used to, I'm comfortable on the bike now. It's definitely lighter and faster, I'd recommend upgrading the pedals and tyres if you get it. Although some say that stock saddles are bad, this one's actually quite comfortable.


----------



## Primal Scream (15 Aug 2012)

+ 1 on the saddle.


----------



## defy-one (16 Aug 2012)

+2 on the saddle. I did change mine after a day. Next will be pedals


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> +2 on the saddle. I did change mine after a day. Next will be pedals


 
I did find that the pedals were quite small and I'm not a big fan of toe clips


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2012)

What's the saddle that comes with one of these? And what about the pedals? I assume they are resin with reflectors? I'm considering a Triban as a commuter as I don't really fancy riding my Chopper 6 miles.


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

AndyRM said:


> What's the saddle that comes with one of these? And what about the pedals? I assume they are resin with reflectors? I'm considering a Triban as a commuter as I don't really fancy riding my Chopper 6 miles.



The saddle is a hard and uncomfortable own brand job, the pedals are metal cage with 'mini clips' which are basically just the front part of a toe clip without the strap. I changed both before even turning a wheel...!


----------



## Edwards80 (24 Aug 2012)

I found the saddle comfortable - it's similar in shape to a Charge spoon . . .which I have now changed to. It's a bit more comfortable and has red bits on it to make the bike faster 

The pedals are ok for getting used to the bike but I highly recommend changing as soon as possible.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> The saddle is a hard and uncomfortable own brand job, the pedals are metal cage with 'mini clips' which are basically just the front part of a toe clip without the strap. I changed both before even turning a wheel...!


 
Cheers, if I go the Triban route I'll stick on stuff from The Box.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

The Triban saddle is long, quite thin and is soft. I have one in front of my right now, don't know what ib81 is talking about it being hard (unless they have at some point used different saddles?). Not only is the padding soft but the shell is also pretty flexible in part due to the central channel to relieve stress on your delicates. In fact I think it is too soft. None of my 3 (substantially more expensive saddles) are anywhere near as soft. In fact my most expensive saddle is like a rock in comparison. Harder is better, provided it is the right shape for your anatomy.


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The Triban saddle is long, quite thin and is soft. I have one in front of my right now, don't know what ib81 is talking about it being hard (unless they have at some point used different saddles?). Not only is the padding soft but the shell is also pretty flexible in part due to the central channel to relieve stress on your delicates. In fact I think it is too soft. None of my 3 (substantially more expensive saddles) are anywhere near as soft. In fact my most expensive saddle is like a rock in comparison. Harder is better, provided it is the right shape for your anatomy.



Nope same saddle i am guessing but i found it hard and so uncomfortable for my nethers to the point i ended up rather erm... Sore when i used it on my MTB...

Saddle comfort is hugely subjective though, what feels like cushioned velvet to me may feel like concrete to you


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

For the record, I have not cycled on the Triban saddle it is not my bike, it is my girlfriends. I am just referring to it's shape, size and softness from looking at it and poking it a bit. No idea if it is comfortable.


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

Triban saddle v the 'Xls everyday' saddle i normally use.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Aug 2012)

I haven't ridden one, but I have had a good look in store, and it appears to be unbeatable value for a starter road bike. As far as the saddle and pedals are concerned, it seems from the comments I have read that a lot of Triban purchasers are new to road bikes, and would find any road bike saddle uncomfortable, likewise the pedals/clips awkward. At the price I don't think you can complain. I would expect to change both the saddle and pedals on a new bike anyway (and also the tyres). We never got to the bottom of Jazlocs' tyre episode either - did you return to Decathlon? Was the tyre faulty?


----------

